# SVN+proxy+http



## none (Apr 10, 2013)

Hail,

Some years ago I tried to `csup` through a proxy, but no deal. Now that SVN is here, and as I saw places where SVN was accessed using the HTTP protocol, I ask: is there a way to do this also with FreeBSD? I tried `svn co http[s]://svn.freebsd.org/path` and got no response.

That would be great for all proxy-slaves of all this world 

Thanks,

none


----------



## johnblue (Apr 10, 2013)

Did you set a proxy?

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=1801


----------



## none (Apr 12, 2013)

@johnblue,

I did set the proxy in the env variable. No good though 

Thanks,

none


----------



## _martin (Nov 27, 2018)

Well, it's an old thread but today I had the same problem. And yeah, as none mentioned setting env variables doesn't help. svn is using its own configuration file 
 ~/.subversion/servers where proxy has to be defined.  Default config has enough examples in it, but just for the reference my config is:


```
[groups]
[global]
http-proxy-host = mytiny.proxy.server
http-proxy-port = 8080
```

And all is working hunky-dory.


----------

